# how can I get my chestnut horse shiny?



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a local horse show coming up and I don't know how to get my chestnut horse to look shiny. I have been asking a few horse people what they use and do and reading a lot about some foods and products to use, but there is sooo many things out there and now I am confused what to do. I would like some advice what to do  thanks!


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

well balanced diet+ grooming grooming grooming! Even with a long winter coat my horse is shiny and pretty right now because I groom her before and after I ride which is pretty much everyday!! Hope this helps and your horse is shiny for your show! good luck!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep, diet and grooming!

But if you are looking for something "instant", use a product like ShowSheen or LaserSheen, etc...... but make sure you do not use it on your saddle area!
Also I would not recommend it for use on your horses mane and tail, as the silicone tends to dry the hair out and cause it to be brittle and break......


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

I have heard of some people putting eggs in there horses feed to make horses coats shiny. Is that healthy for them? Does it work?


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry never heard of that before, but I do know people supplement grain or pelleted feeds with Oil, like corn or vegetable... to encourage weight gain as well as improve coat health.
I think if you do a search along those lines you could probably find some informative post about it here on the forum.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Please do NOT feed your horse corn oil, or any other kind of vegetable oil. Although it is great for getting a shine on the coat and gaining weight on horses, the health risks out-lie the benefits. Corn oil contains almost all Omega 6 fatty acids, which are pro inflammatory. Then the oil and pro inflammatorys often chronically affects the horses joints, skin, or lungs. 

Rice Bran is great, but, it does add weight onto horses, so don't use it on easy keepers. Adding Omega 3's into your horses diet (such as the supplement SmartOmega3). Or paprika is known to help darken and shine black coats (Black as Night is a good comercial supplement). And using a UV protectant fly sheet.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Please do NOT feed your horse corn oil, or any other kind of vegetable oil. Although it is great for getting a shine on the coat and gaining weight on horses, the health risks out-lie the benefits. Corn oil contains almost all Omega 6 fatty acids, which are pro inflammatory. Then the oil and pro inflammatorys often chronically affects the horses joints, skin, or lungs.
> 
> Rice Bran is great, but, it does add weight onto horses, so don't use it on easy keepers. Adding Omega 3's into your horses diet (such as the supplement SmartOmega3). Or paprika is known to help darken and shine black coats (Black as Night is a good comercial supplement). And using a UV protectant fly sheet.



Well there ya go, that will save you some time searching....
I knew there'd be someone with good information on adding oil to the diet.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree with Casey, all oils aren't harmful but oils containing Omega6 IS harmful..if you're wanting to add an oil make sure its an Omega3 oil..stuff like ride bran, flax seed oil, sunflower oil, fish oil..if you're wanting to use a supplement there are many you could try..Grand Coat, Grand Complete, Super 14, Flax Snacks, Omegashine..the list goes on and on..Check out Smartpak...For a quick fix you can use Show Sheen, Cowboy Magic products, and other bathing and conditioning products..Go to Tractor Supply and look around, ask questions..


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Please do NOT feed your horse corn oil, or any other kind of vegetable oil. Although it is great for getting a shine on the coat and gaining weight on horses, the health risks out-lie the benefits. Corn oil contains almost all Omega 6 fatty acids, which are pro inflammatory. Then the oil and pro inflammatorys often chronically affects the horses joints, skin, or lungs.
> 
> Rice Bran is great, but, it does add weight onto horses, so don't use it on easy keepers. Adding Omega 3's into your horses diet (such as the supplement SmartOmega3). Or paprika is known to help darken and shine black coats (Black as Night is a good comercial supplement). And using a UV protectant fly sheet.


Hmm.. never heard of that, and i've personally used Veg. oil. I mixed a small amount with both feedings with a 2yr.old QH mare i use to own when i was getting her in shape. She shined like a brand new penny after a few uses of veggie oil. I still talk to the new owner of her, no health problems. I would talk to a vet if your worried about it. That would be your best source on if its truly harmful. Maybe its long term use that affects them, if so, you could also just start them like a week before a show, then stop it afterwards. If showing is the reason you want your horse to shine . I guess i'll have to google it again and see if any new information about this has arised.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Born2ride, all oils containing Omega6 are bad for horses, you may think it's doing good on the outside but it's causing more harm on the inside..


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> Born2ride, all oils containing Omega6 are bad for horses, you may think it's doing good on the outside but it's causing more harm on the inside..


well, just found this link about an Equine Study done on using corn oil. Is vegetable oil good in a horse's diet? | Horsetalk - Horse nutrition and feeding articles and information << people have very mixed feelings about oils it seems.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

The Truth about Feeding Horses Corn Oil » SmartPak Equine Blog

http://www.smartpakequine.com/Articles.aspx?ArticleName=isdietaryfatreallyhealthy

Through every study I've seen it says the same thing... Omega6 oils = bad, Omega3 oils = good.


----------



## Born2Ride (Apr 13, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> The Truth about Feeding Horses Corn Oil » SmartPak Equine Blog
> 
> Online Articles
> 
> Through every study I've seen it says the same thing... Omega6 oils = bad, Omega3 oils = good.


I did read the links, and in your 2nd link at the bottom under "feeding recommendations" it says introducing low amounts slowly is alright.

*"What is the ideal amount of fat supplementation? Although there is no clear-cut answer to this question, it has been recommended to feed no more than 3.5 ounces (100 grams) of fat (oil) per 220 pounds (100 kg) body weight per day. For a 1,100-pound (500 kg) horse, this equates to a maximum of 17.5 ounces (500 grams) of oil per day. Of course, oil should be gradually introduced into the diet, and this level of feeding would be reached only after a two- or three-week adaptation period. Also, the daily amount is best divided into two or three feedings"

*and...

*So, the answer is that yes, fat is safe to feed if done so within certain parameters. Start adding fat slowly to the diet to avoid digestive upset. Increase vitamin E when increasing fat. Use vegetable sources and not animal sources. Beware of adding too much, even of a good thing. *

Not trying to start a debate, just making sure the OP understands feeding oils is not terrible *IF* done properly. I fed my 2yr.old about 1/3 cup, twice daily for about 8 months. I used it for her coat, nothing else, so theres no need to go dose heavy.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

are there any articles that say not to feed oil to horses (in moderation) not from smartpak? Just wondering because Im interested in learning about it since ive fed oil in the past (with good results). It just seems kind of biased to read only articles saying dont feed oil by smartpak who wants to sell you an alternative product!!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not trying to start a debate either..those a facts. You can Google your heart out and come up with the same thing from different studies...and where you got I said oils were bad I have no idea..I said Omega6 oils are bad for horses..Omega3 oils are good for horses and can have great results..you're turning nothing, into something.

http://www.understanding-horse-nutrition.com/black-oil-sunflower-seeds.html

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Horses-Diet-Nutrition-3330/2010/3/corn-oil.htm

http://www.athletic-animals.com/oils.htm


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

sorry i meant to clarify corn/veg oil which werent on your good list...and i wasnt trying to start stuff, even said i wanted to learn because i have fed oil before! asking for more articles==trying to learn, I was just pointing out that you have to becareful with sources because some can be very biased


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

My above comment was more directed to born2ride and not yourself...Corn Oil is high in Omega6 and MAY be okay in small amounts, but in the hands of someone that's not "oil smart" corn oil can be dangerous...WHILE, vegetable oil can be beneficial to horses for shine and weight gain...I think born2ride took my posts wrong and read them as me saying oils were bad which is not the case...I go by facts and not opinion.

For more info I would Google search 'feeding horses oils' and ask your vet before trying anything...ALL oils can affect every horse differently.


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

I have looked at the ingredients of some horse foods and most of them say that there is vegetable oil in them, is that healthy for them or is just when you add extra is not good for horses?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Vegetable oil can be very good/beneficial for horses, as I said in my above post...


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

okay thanks for your help


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

You're welcome! :wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

DrumRunner said:


> The Truth about Feeding Horses Corn Oil » SmartPak Equine Blog
> 
> Online Articles
> 
> Through every study I've seen it says the same thing... Omega6 oils = bad, Omega3 oils = good.


Adding Flax can amend the Omega 6 discrepancy..


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Druydess said:


> Adding Flax can amend the Omega 6 discrepancy..


Why pay more to add flax to amend an Omega6 oil when you can just buy an Omega3 oil? 

Not sure about you, but I like to save money..Plus its cheaper and is better for my horse..That is the way I'm going to go..


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

DrumRunner said:


> Why pay more to add flax to amend an Omega6 oil when you can just buy an Omega3 oil?
> 
> Not sure about you, but I like to save money..Plus its cheaper and is better for my horse..That is the way I'm going to go..


All depends on your feeding program..some incorporate other variables.. (I was addressing standard oils-- not specifically Omega 6 oil) 
It's all about balanced nutrition. If you found what works for you-- all the better..


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Exactly, whatever your vet and you think is best for your horse.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

i feel like this has gotten definitely off the original topic, but can you just feed flaxseed/linseed instead of oil? since it has the omega 3s?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Jumper12 said:


> i feel like this has gotten definitely off the original topic, but can you just feed flaxseed/linseed instead of oil? since it has the omega 3s?



Not really off topic, we are just discussing oils, which can and do improve a horse's coat and health if used properly..

Yes, you can feed flaxseed and linseed instead of oil, it's just whatever you decide you want to use and your vet okay's it. There are many ways to go about improving your horse's coat..just explore the different options..It has a good bit to do with personal preference.


----------



## Klynn9 (Feb 13, 2012)

My vet recommended that I use corn oil for my older gelding who is a hard keeper, starting with a small amount and working up to a cup and a half. I now also use it on my tb who is recently off the track and needs the weight gain. 
My instructor uses it on her hard keeping tb as well. As to getting the horse shiny, she adds a bit of ACV to her horses' feed.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There has been come medical controversy over the use of corn oil. The preference seems to be vegetable. I'll boil/simmer whole flax seeds until they have doubled in size. The water will be like thick snot (sorry, don't know how else to describe it) but just dump the whole works into his pellets/grain. I use about two cups of water to 1/2 seeds. This is fed over two feedings. Soaking the seeds overnight reduces cooking time.


----------

